# COD4 "keycode in use" error



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

so I've lent COD4 to my friend so we can play online together. But when he goes on, I cant go on because of the "keycode in use" error, which is obviously because he's using the same version as me. He won't uninstall it, and I only want to take "legal" action as a last resort. I've told activision and they've said there's nothing they can do on their end. Would there be any way to disable his copy? (or all other copies except for mine). Or maybe there would be a way to bypass this, maybe using a new code. Please can someone help?


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

damn it, i went into regedit and changed the COD4 key, then changes it back, and now I've lost my ranks! I was at master class 1, and now I'm at the very first! is there any way to get my ranks back as well, without going through all that again?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

sneak in that kids house and uninstall it,hes your friend? he wont even uninstall it? wow hes a **** .sorry
idk if there is a legal way to do that....only way i know is that you could hack his computer and uninstal it..sadly i dont think that is legal and i cannot do it...so yeah...
keycode....i think thats your cd key?
just leave your cod4 on all the time .


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

well i was thinking of just leaving it on. hes not my mate btw, just sum1 in my class. He might uninstall it tomorrow cuz i had a go at him on msn. And i fixed my second problem by using a hack to upgrade my class (it isnt really a hack because I've been at level 7 before).


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Yep, sorry. Only way for it to work for you is for him to un-install it off his PC.
Tell him to go buy his own.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what sorry piece of humanity

I used to have ajerk of a friend like that so I fell your pain


----------

